# The rumps are getting straighter



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all

Random post really just wanted to share

Look at this lovely rump and has a straight under too








Shame the colour is too dark (Not as dark as pic but still too dark)
Decided to work with the black rumpwhites from the line instead as they just look so crisp.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Awh, lovely little meece.
Yep, one looks to have a very nice 'straight' white rump !


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice; I'm wondering if the white portion is supposed to continue on the belly?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes it it meant to be a crisp line around the whole body including under although many judges apparently would place a mouse with faults on the under over a mouse wiht faults on the top line.

They are looking really well marked!

Edit: in order to make sense!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That's what "under" means.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks all, yep the white goes all the way round like they have been dipped in white on the last third of the body.

Just hope I can get some blacks to look as straight (without any tan popping up) but a few generations off with those yet.


----------

